# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Quy tắc đánh lô đề online! GhiLoDe.com đánh đề online uy tín hàng đầu tại việt nam

## binhanvip

*Đánh đề trực tuyến đặc biệt hay*
Ngày nào cũng có xổ số để chơi nên không nhất thiết ngày hôm đó phải chơi dù to hay nhỏ.
01. Không phân biệt số đẹp hay xấu ,chừng nào còn quan niệm này thì còn thua
02.Tâm lý thi đấu phải thật tốt.
03.Công thủ nhịp nhàng có chiến thuật. Dẹp bỏ tư tưởng sát nhà thầu chỉ trong một lần chơi.( tham thì thâm )
04.Đang dây đen nên nghỉ chơi Đánh đề online   một vài ngày để cắt đứt dây đen.
05. Hôm trước Đánh đề online  thắng lớn hôm sau chơi nhỏ lại. Trường hợp đặc biệt 03 ngày thắng liên tục thì ngày thứ tư chơi nhỏ lại, nếu thua hôm sau nghỉ xả hơi liền.
06.Không nên nuôi số kéo dài nhiều ngày, cứ cho rằng ngày hôm đó số nuôi ra ta vẫn còn n-1 cơ hội cho những số còn lại. 
07.Nếu không đầu tư nghiên cứu số sẽ không bao giờ thắng. Trong quátrình nghiên cứu số chúng ta sẽ có cảm ứng rất tốt với những con số sắp ra - - > Giác quan thứ 6.
08.Nếu không biết nghiên cứu số thì nên chơi Đánh đề online  theo dây đỏ của những tay chơi số có bề dày kinh nghiệm.
09. Không tin một cách mù quáng vào dị đoan.(sẽ phân tích những sai lầm tai hại khi tin vào những mắc xích dị đoan)
10.Hội đồng xổ số có khả năng chơi ăn gian.
Phải học thuộc bảng cửu chương và thành thạo toán nâng cao lớp 1 ,văn mẫu lớp 2 
Tham gia các diễn đàn Đánh đề online   trên mạng 
Ngồi tại các quán nước trà đá có ghi Đánh đề online   ven đường ,chỉ cần hóng không cần nói nhiều .
6.Khuyến cáo 
- Không khuyến khích những người bị bệnh tim, trí nhớ kém, sinh lý yếu, trẻ em < U3, các cụ >U80, phụ nữ có chồng và các bà mẹ đang cho con đi mẫu giáo !
- Đọc kỹ dòng ở trên trước khi đọc tiếp 
11. Không tin mù quáng vào sổ mơ và các phần mềm soi cầu cũng như các tổng đài nhắn tin xổ số ,tất cả các yếu tố này chỉ mang các tính chất tham khảo .
12. Chơi không để ảnh hưởng đến gia đình và người thân. Nhất là các ACE đã có vợ con.
13. Trích một khoản tiết kiệm để mua số, nếu thắng dành một phần cho vào quỹ dự phòng, nếu thua bạn chỉ được phép thua hết số tiền mình định đầu tư. Chỉ chơi tiếp khi tự tay kiếm được số tiền đầu tư tương ứng.
14. Khi thua dài phải dừng lại ngay và kiểm tra lại các phương pháp mình đang theo nhằm chỉnh sửa đưa ra các phương pháp hợp lý với cách đánh của mình hơn. Không có phương pháp nào là hoàn hảo và đúng trong một thời gian dài đâu.
15. Những khi nào gặp may bạn phải ghi nhớ lại thời gian, các sự kiện tại sao khi đó bạn gặp may vì trong tương lai nó thường hay lặp lại. Đó là vận hạn của bạn, đồng thời là chữ DUYÊN với các con số, bạn có DUYÊN MAY ở các con số nào? Hãy để ý nhé.
Quy tắc là vậy nhưng trong thực tế rất ít ACE bình tâm được, nhưng tôi vẫn viết ra để mọi người lưu ý
Đánh Đánh đề online  thì phải biết:
1> Cầu Đánh đề online  là thế nào: Không có sở cứ khoa học => Loại (không tin được - nó chỉ là cái cọc để người ta tự tin)
2> Các trang Web đưa ra số thống kê: Không có sở cứ khoa học => Loại (không tin được)
3> Các tài khoản VIP, Bán số qua tin nhắn SMS: Không có sở cứ khoa học => Loại (không tin được)
Tại sao tôi lại nói như vậy. Vì:
1> Không thể tạo ra được những sự trùng lặp có tính chất quy luật như vậy được:
2> Các trang WEB đưa ra số thống kê để làm gì. Tại sao họ lại làm trang WEB như vậy? để nhằm mục đích gì?. 
3> Các tài khoản VIP, Bán số qua tin nhắn SMS chỉ có lợi cho người bán thông tin số. Một ngày có 27 giải Đánh đề online  (thường thì chỉ có ít hơn 27 con Đánh đề online ). 
- Nếu 100 người nhận tin khác nhau, Mỗi người nhận được một con Đánh đề online  khác nhau => Người nhắn tin có lợi. (100 con Đánh đề online , về có 27 con).
- Nếu 100 người nhận tin khác nhau, nhận được cùng một vài con Đánh đề online  giống nhau => Số tiền những người đánh những con Đánh đề online  giống nhau đó sẽ rất lớn. Tỉ lệ không về sẽ cao.
Tổng kết lại là:
1> Những con Đánh đề online  nào hay về, là những con Đánh đề online  ít người đánh (Số tiền đánh con Đánh đề online  đó là ít). Hay về lại.
2> Những con Đánh đề online  nào có số tiền đánh Lớn, thì không bao giờ về được. Những ai nuôi Đánh đề online  thì phải có rất nhiều tiền thì mới nuôi được (Đây là sân chơi của các Đại Gia), Rất nhiều người chết vì nuôi Đánh đề online  rồi đấy.
chỗ chơi lô đề uy tín chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, choi de online uy tin,  danh de online uy tin, ghilode danh lo uy tin, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, lo de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, web lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web ghi lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, choi lode truc tuyen, ghilode .com, website ghi de online uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac trang web danh so de uy tin, danhlodeonline, web danh lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web nao ghi lo uy tin , choi lodeonline, web danh lo online,  web nao ghi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web choi lo uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web choi de, trang web ghi lo moi nhat, cac trang web choi lo de, web choi lo de online moi nhat, trang web ghi de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode an cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang choi lo de uy nhat, web ghi lo de online uy tin, web lode uy tin hien nay, ghi de truc tuyen uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de nam uy tin, trang web ghi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de online, trang web lode online, choi lo de uy tin, nhung web lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web ghi lo de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode ghi lo uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

